# Forum > Diablo 3 > Diablo 3 Bots and Programs >  [Release] D3Helper - AutoCast, GearSwap, SkillSwap, Pickit

## R3peat

*- automaticaly casts Skills based on fully customizable Cast-Conditions via UI
- integrated GearSwap
- integrated BuildSwap
- integrated Auto-Pickup
- integrated ParagonPointSwap




100% Memory Read based on Enigma.D3
100% Mouse + Keyboard Sim, no injects*

*Click the link for Download*
(Edit: changed link to zippyshare Download now... but you guys can access D3Helper's board via a button in the Tool UI :P)

*Virustotal Link*

https://github.com/r3peat/D3Helper.Public

----------


## Parog

No out-linking to your forum without an admin's consent first. You're free to share your software here however.

----------


## Deathyaw

Isn't this the same virus people spammed about yesterday?

----------


## JomGod

Has anyone tested this? some feedback would be nice.

----------


## IChangedMyUsername

> Has anyone tested this? some feedback would be nice.


Tested in VM. Works fine, ive checked out an earlier version and it also appeared fine (Not the first time ive seen this). It seems perfectly fine.

----------


## thorgz

So how do you setup the auto pickup exactly? I can't seem to find a setting for it

----------


## R3peat

> So how do you setup the auto pickup exactly? I can't seem to find a setting for it


just assign a hotkey for autopick and set up the filters in settings/AutoPick and then just press the button when there is stuff it should loot

----------


## snapple38

> Has anyone tested this? some feedback would be nice.



I have been in the beta for D3Helper. I can tell you this program is wonderful and really does a great job. R3peat has outdone himself.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## R3peat

PTR version released. Check d3helper board for download

----------


## TheTablesTurning

Needs an Update for the Newest Version, Please and thank you!

----------


## R3peat

Yeah sure. Will check when I'm home in about 10 hours

----------


## ferari1

Here's the actual VirusTotal report for D3Helper_15.11.12.0
SlimDX.dll 0/53 
D3Helper.exe 17 / 53

----------


## R3peat

> Here's the actual VirusTotal report for D3Helper_15.11.12.0
> SlimDX.dll 0/53 
> D3Helper.exe 17 / 53


Go and get your +1 in another topic please

+ added source to first post. Have fun

----------


## snapple38

> Here's the actual VirusTotal report for D3Helper_15.11.12.0
> SlimDX.dll 0/53 
> D3Helper.exe 17 / 53



I have been using with no issues or problems. Top quality product. This program really helps me out with my disability to still enjoy Diablo 3.

----------


## blackpc

the program doesnt popup for me what do i need to install?

can ya pm me the forum link?

----------


## meitsme

hey R3peat will it be possible to add to the auto pick up to loot the crafting items? reuseable parts/arcane dust etc will help new players  :Smile:

----------


## rodrigokiller

Here is not working. 
Screenshots are attached. I do some things in Visual Studio and I think that all the paths and Visual C++ Packages are installed.

Here is the log in portuguese:




> Consulte o final desta mensagem para obter detalhes sobre como chamar a 
> depuração just-in-time (JIT) em vez desta caixa de diálogo.
> 
> ************** Texto de Exceção **************
> System.NullReferenceException: Referência de objeto não definida para uma instância de um objeto.
> em D3Helper.Window_Main.‪⁭‏‏⁭⁬‬*⁫⁮⁭‎⁫‏‎**​​‪⁪*⁮*⁯‪⁮⁪⁯‫*⁬⁮‬‏​*⁮*‬*(Object )
> em D3Helper.Window_Main.Window_Main_Load(Object sender, EventArgs e)
> em System.Windows.Forms.Form.OnLoad(EventArgs e)
> em System.Windows.Forms.Form.OnCreateControl()
> ...

----------


## blackpc

i had the same problem you need to install https://slimdx.org/download.php

or type in D3helper in google it should popup at top

http://d3helper.freeforums.net/thread/7/general-manual prolly get taken down.  :Smile:

----------


## oXotoXo

So in the latest Zip for version 16.04.28 Virustotal finds a Trojan/Malware with 21/51 of the engines. I can see that with 1 or 2 those can be false positives, but this is almost half of them. Still safe in your opinion?

Heres today's scan:

https://www.virustotal.com/de/file/e...is/1467553274/

----------


## Zangettsu

hey there, any working update for this?

----------


## R3peat

github.com/d2k2-git/D3Helper.Public/releases

----------


## itsamario

Updated for 2.5 at link above ^

----------


## cherouvim13

Update for 2.6?
Any suspensions or ban for using it?

Thanks.

----------


## MrOne

> Update for 2.6?
> Any suspensions or ban for using it?
> 
> Thanks.


No update yet
Probably no bans like TH

----------


## cherouvim13

Thank you dear

----------


## bledi-13

Probably one of the best tool for D3,after Turbo HUD ^^. We need an update !

----------


## R3peat

I'm not responsible for this anymore

----------


## Insidox

Hi,
I updated the latest source with new offset and somme modifications for compatibility with the new enigma version

1fichier.com/?y1xjpfzqgx

It seem work fine.

Sorry for my bad english

----------


## Rubim

> Hi,
> I updated the latest source with new offset and somme modifications for compatibility with the new enigma version
> 
> 1fichier.com/?y1xjpfzqgx
> 
> It seem work fine.
> 
> Sorry for my bad english


Antivirus scan for d19ea3df532e3fe834f5aeeb6a86a6a999f6397f70ff8ec6fcd77661237f20d8 at
2017-07-23 22:19:06 UTC - VirusTotal

1/51

----------


## FredDurst

> Hi,
> I updated the latest source with new offset and somme modifications for compatibility with the new enigma version
> 
> 1fichier.com/?y1xjpfzqgx
> 
> It seem work fine.
> 
> Sorry for my bad english


Is this a working 64bit version???

----------

